# Starcraft In Windowed Mode



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Quick question, what files or setting do I have to change in order the run SC in windowed mode?

I googled it, but there were only downloads that would do the work for me, and I would rather do it w/out the help of a program.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I haven't tried myself. Doesn't ALT+Enter work?


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

Kramer55 said:


> Quick question, what files or setting do I have to change in order the run SC in windowed mode?
> 
> I googled it, but there were only downloads that would do the work for me, and I would rather do it w/out the help of a program.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


have you tried a shortcut switch?

game desktop shortcut
r/click 
in target box you see the game's addy
for eg: 
C:\blizzard\starcraft\starcraft.exe

add a space at the end, then type -window

eg:
C:\blizzard\starcraft\starcraft.exe -window

disclaimer:
while a universal workaround, it won't work in all games 

V***V


----------

